# Smashbox O-Glow?



## incorporeal_x (Feb 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried it? Reviews?
I'm pretty curious about it


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow?*

I didn't like it.  It's got the same kinda feel as photofinish primer, but slipperier.  And it stains your fingers/tools a hot pink color.  On me, I have to put it on heavily, let it set, then remove the extra to get any color out of it, so I just gave up on it.

Least I didn't pay for it *shrug*


----------



## Holly (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow?*

im pretty curious about it too, i saw a review on it, it sounds pretty neat. next time i go downtown im gonna try it


----------



## NikkiHorror (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow?*

The idea behind it is cool:  It's supposed to turn your own personal blush color.  But, I think it's bogud: I'm pretty sure it turns the same color on everybody.


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow?*

i bought it, i didnt like it. im pale, it made me look that really fake doll blush color, and it stains everything. plus i like powder blushes more.


----------



## sabn786 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow?*

yea..i tried it too..it seemed like a really cool idea..but it comes out really bright, a little def goes a longgg way with this stuff


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow?*

I m going to put it up for swap , I dont really like it, it doesnt last long at all on my face, like maybe only 5 sec and the pink makes me look like a clown.


----------



## Holly (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow?*

I bought it when it came out in Edmonton. And I used it like twice and I haven't reached for it since. It comes off me so fast, it's kinda disappointing! I love love love the idea behind this though


----------



## paopao (Oct 14, 2007)

*O-Glow*

I got this in summer, and I like it quite a lot, very natural results, and leaves my cheeks really soft. What do you think?


----------



## Deena (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow*

Here's a very interesting article on it form The beauty Brains blog
link to article


----------



## paopao (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow*

Despite of that article (I never thought that O-Glow really worked on my microcirculation), the fact is that it leaves a healthy and natural colour on the cheeks.


----------



## frocher (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow*

I do like this blush color, but it is a little gimmicky, it is the same color on everyone.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow*

*I have heard a lot of women raving on it...When I saw it on QVC it looked nice on their models (then again, I'm sure they purposely picked the models it would most flatter)...I thought about getting it; I'll have to try it on myself at Sephora...

Even though Smashbox Cosmetics may not have been 100% honest in it's advertising claims, what company is?*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow*

They will be releasing a lipgloss version of this shortly.  It does the same, only for your lips.  It's supposed to be a subtle rosey glow. 

I liked the results I got from the cheek version.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow*

dont know if i should get it, since it goes on clear id make a hot mess of it knowing me!!! same reason im divided about buying the almay smart shade...


----------



## paopao (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: O-Glow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_They will be releasing a lipgloss version of this shortly.  It does the same, only for your lips.  It's supposed to be a subtle rosey glow. 

I liked the results I got from the cheek version._

 
Interesting... Will it leave lips as soft as it does with cheeks?


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 2, 2008)

It turns the same bizarre shade of fuschia on everyone-no matter what their real skin color is! Dissapointing and creepy. I think if I were 12, this would be a blast. I liked mood rings and kitchen chemistry experiments that made liquid smoke,,,,,'

This product isn't amazing at all.....


----------



## kokometro (Feb 2, 2008)

I had a wierd lipstick in the 80's (high school for me) that was supposed to turn your own personal shade. It turned hot pink on me. Ick. I could more work with that when I was a teen ager and people actually thoughth I might be going to clown school part time.  At this time.. I cannot take the chance of things changing colors and THIS ONE DID. ICKY. I spend a ton of money (lovingly) on cosmetics that will be a sure thing. I buy primers, lip erasers all so my lipsticks don't turn a shiteous shade so I can take no chances with my chemistry!!
This product feels like it's so gimicky, like it'd be a Benefit product because it's kitchy.  Smashbox is usually more cutting edge than this.

 It's out in the front of the stores at Sephora so you can try it and see if you can rock it! 
For me.. No can do!


----------



## foxynats (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmm just got it.. waiting for it to arrive in the post 
(didnt see this thread posted either.. whoops sorry for starting a new one!)
V. interesting article from beauty brains.. wish i had of read that first, dont know if i would have bought it then?
xx


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 3, 2008)

I tried this product at Sephora. Even the seller said it's weird. I don't like the color also, it makes me look like a little girl who try to mess with mom's makeup.


----------



## Toya (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't think it's worth the money.  It's an interesting gimmick, but the truth is, it doesn't turn a different shade of pink on everyone - it's the same shade of pink, but of course, it *looks* different because of each person's skin color differences.  I tried the lip gloss in Sephora yesterday - it's basically the same as the cheek stuff, just a little glossier in texture.  Save your money.


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 4, 2008)

I love hte lip gloss version of o glow!


----------



## foxynats (Feb 9, 2008)

Mmm i dont really like it, and i really wanted to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It looks nice for about 10 seconds then just seems to fade on me!!
xx


----------



## paopao (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxynats* 

 
_Mmm i dont really like it, and i really wanted to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks nice for about 10 seconds then just seems to fade on me!!
xx_

 
The blush or the lip gloss?


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 31, 2008)

*O-Glow*

Smashbox.com > Cheeks > O-Glow INTUITIVE CHEEK COLOR

anybody use it?  it seems pretty sweet.. what's the verdict?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: O-Glow*

It's okay. It goes on REALLY REALLY BRIGHT pink, and then tones down. I think Stila's Cherry Crush is a nicer stain.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: O-Glow*

existing thread here:

http://specktra.net/f268/smashbox-o-glow-65285/


----------

